#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 難得暑假好天氣:P

## 呀杰

基隆這個鬼地方…只有在暑假的時候才會有好天氣…其他日子都在下雨…暗天…下雨…(LOOP)

所以捏…這一年就留在基隆一個月…到處衝拍照…xd…哈哈…

我最喜歡拍天空…特別是千變萬化的雲…不知道大家喜歡拍什麼呢…=)

以下就是這次給大家看的照片XD

先是學校的畢業煙火…代表暑假要來到了…=) (大家也可以猜猜是如何拍的喔:3…猜中有100元:P)



這就是端午節的三色天空（紅灰藍）其中的二色…



這個地方是在高速公路前(獅球嶺)…是一個拍夜景/日出的好地方喔…這次有遇到火燒雲(紅雲)喔 (Gold Wing)！



我最喜歡用魚眼(fisheye)(超廣角)拍照…這就是魚眼所造出來的變型效果…很好玩呢…這是會呼吸的基隆嶼=)



這個也是同樣子的原理…也是魚眼拍出來的效果…一下子拍的地方…就變了一個小地球了=)




大家可能會想…看到很多照片…都會有(星芒)在景色照片中出現…是如何做到的呢…答就是快速(搖黑卡)？



天天衝日出…也是會有收穫…這是當中最好看的照片之一…=)



來一張直的:P



最後來一張在學校玩的特別照…希望大家喜歡=P







＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

看完了這麼多的照片…想說一定會有些問題出來了…?!?!?!

為什麼你的景片…可以拍到天空的同時…地面又可以這麼亮…而且清楚看到呢?

這個問題相信大家用手機…相機拍天空／背光拍人的時候…一定會遇過…

答案就是…(搖黑卡) -----> 參考網址 (http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=257&t=199733)

記得相機要5秒以上的曝光時間最佳喔=)

當用黑卡…到一定熟練度的時候…就可以拍得出像是上面的照片的了=)

哈哈…這一次先大概說到這邊…有什麼不會的…大家可以隨便問…呀杰也會很樂意解答的喔=)

Enjoy

----------


## 狗熊

> 基隆這個鬼地方…只有在暑假的時候才會有好天氣…其他日子都在下雨…暗天…下雨…(LOOP)
> 
> 所以捏…這一年就留在基隆一個月…到處衝拍照…xd…哈哈…


嗯~原本自己也想去拍放水燈的,可惜正好有颱風來所以沒去拍 :wuffer_grin: 
```的確啦,基隆幾乎這個時候才會放情,其他的時候都是在下雨 :wuffer_frown: 
(但不過就是沒下雨的關係,差一點要限水了 :wuffer_omg: ).

----------


## 諾藍

一樣是好多好精采的照片！

感覺好像是把地球縮小放在手中一樣...

照片真的好奇妙啊！

另外其實想看看仙女棒近距離拍攝的靜止畫面...

目前好像還沒有在版面上見過類似這種綻放(爆裂)之類的作品...

只有在外面其他論壇或是文章中才看的到...

不知道呀杰有沒有機會為大家帶來類似這方面的攝影作品？

感謝呀杰帶來精彩的拍攝！

----------

